# Nichrome wire



## Aperfectimperfection (28/2/21)

Hi folks, I am in the market for a full wire setup, so from 26 all the way up to 38/40 gauge wire. I see gasphase has all but disappeared, does anyone else sell spools by weight? I'm looking for enough to get up and running for personal use and possibly even a bit of commercial....


----------



## Motheo (16/3/21)

yeah, same been looking for 28*3+ 40ga coils. All sold out


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/21)

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/product-category/kidney-puncher-wire/


----------

